# Saw 3



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well there's no doubt there will be a Saw 3, but not much more is known......until now!

Warning! Spoilers!

Check this out. At the end of the first saw we saw Adam shoot Zep, Dr. Gordon crawling out of the room after cutting his own foot off, and Jigsaw getting up off the floor.........

The second movie, we discovered Amanda becoming the heir to the Jigsaw games and even learned of how John (jigsaw) was soon to die of cancer.........

Then comes the third movie........and with it comes the secrets I'll reveal.

At the beggining of Saw2, you remmember the man in the "Venus-Fly-Trap" right? Well then you'll also remember the TV where he watch the puppet explain his situation. During this, the jigsaw puppet shows the man a video of an operation being preformed on him, earlier, where the key to the device was being placed in his eye.................If you paid close attention to the man in the hood, who was performing the operation, you'll notice him limping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's right.......Dr. Gordon is alive........

You never truely see him die. You just assumes he bleeds to death......but John had the chance to save him....which he did. At the end of Saw2, they end up back at the bathroom where the first show took place, and all you see are Adam's and Zep's bodies along with Gordon's foot. This also explains how the police found his light pen at one of the crime scenes..........

This, of course mean Gordon was part of the plan all along.....he placed himself in the bathroom........he knew all about Zep hiding in his Daughter's closet and that John was laying on the floor. The only thing is that Zep got in an arguement and didn't know NOT to try to kill the Gordon family family.....when Gordon heard the shots over the phone, he assumed they had been killed, which led him to cutting off his own foot.......A sad mistake, but he deserved it.

And, of course........since Gordon is a doctor after all....that means John is still his patient.....which means Jigsaw might not of died in the car at the end of Saw2.......Dr. Gordon could of saved him........

Chew on that for awhile.........


----------

